# Meatheads, food wise.



## djkneegrow (Aug 31, 2012)

What kinds of meats to you eat?
Which meats do you eat the most?
How much meat do you eat a day?


Since meats are such a big part of bodybuilding I thought it would be nice to have some meat questions answered. I personally love fish and chicken. I also like hamburger, pork chops, alligator tail, veal, and seafood in general. I try to eat anywhere between 12-20 oz of meat a day depending on what kind of meat it is.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 31, 2012)

Meat wise I personally eat 18oz chicken, 9oz steak, 9oz turkey 3oz tuna


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 31, 2012)

And been eating this quanity for like 10 months now and I hate it all but the tuna


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2012)

I eat bison steaks everyday high in protein low in fat


----------



## Spongy (Aug 31, 2012)

Chicken, Beef, Fish, Bison, Ostrich, Lamb.  Those are my meats!  

12-20oz seems kind of light though, just saying


----------



## theminister (Aug 31, 2012)

Sashimi - salmon and tuna, cant beat it!


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 31, 2012)

I rotate on a weekly basis between chicken, ground beef, steak, turkey and fish.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 31, 2012)

Its weird that I hate fish but eat tuna and sushi without question lol


----------



## DF (Aug 31, 2012)

Bison, Chicken, Beef, sushi.  I prefer organic/grass/free range fed when I can get it.
Not sure of the amounts, but been on a big beef/steak kick as of late.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 31, 2012)

You guys are going to the butcher to get the bison and other exotics?

Is this all daily consumption?
My local grocer sucks


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 31, 2012)

steak, chicken, egg whites (ik, ik, but hi hi pro) bacon, pork chop (lean), grd beef (93/7 or 96/4)


----------



## BBE (Aug 31, 2012)

I got my butcher to finally get bison burgers in, LOL


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 31, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Chicken, Beef, Fish, Bison, Ostrich, Lamb.  Those are my meats!
> 
> 12-20oz seems kind of light though, just saying



Yeah I am more towards the 20 oz side or higher, just can't eat that much everyday since my wife and son eat too, lol.


----------

